# Webcomic: Muddy Waters



## JaredDillon (May 15, 2019)

Hey there! I have just started making my own little webcomic called Muddy Waters. It's a slice of life comic set in a swampy, southern USA-like town full of various critters. Hopefully it'll end up being full of stories about the strange, surreal mundanity that many of these animals face every day. 

This is just a pure personal project for me so there's no planned update schedule of any kind - new segments will be added whenever they get finished which could be a month or two.

Anyway, I hope you'll give this little thing a shot and maybe find something to enjoy about it!

www.jareddillon.com: Muddy Waters


----------



## BunBunArt (May 17, 2019)

Awww! Hope he meets nice people!


----------



## Massan Otter (May 17, 2019)

Aah, I love it! I'm going to tag @Simo here, as Southern talking swamp critters seem right up his street.


----------

